# Salvaged/reclaimed bowling alley lanes Maple or Larch Pine



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/mat/1108650385.html

I just saw this on Craigslist…a little far for me to drive but I thought I would share. These look like they would make excellent workbench tops. Larry


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow! If I lived in the area, I'd definitely be getting a new workbench top.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I know what you mean Charlie, its about a three hour drive for me and no pick 'em up truck. I would consider splitting gas $ with any Jocks close to Dayton, OH who might be interested in making a trip. Larry


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

This post prompted me to invest 20 minutes searching but no joy in my neighborhood. What a deal!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

When I got my Bowling Alley pieces in New Jersey, I thought I paid about 25.00 for a 10' piece. I bought 3 of them. My buddy went for the fir sections. They were cheaper.


----------

